# Looking for 2 Turkey Hunting Members



## hwestberry (Jan 6, 2016)

481 acres Emanuel County near Summertown Ga. Looking for  2 members who want to Turkey hunt only. 15-20 year old pines with small creek drains throughout. Large population of turkeys. Dues are $600 per member.


----------



## CharrDad (Jan 6, 2016)

Sent ya a PM.


----------



## mondich79 (Jan 7, 2016)

Is the $600 _just_ for turkey hunting rights?


----------



## hwestberry (Jan 13, 2016)

Turkey Season is only a few weeks away.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 13, 2016)

Who else hunts the turkeys there besides the 2 Turk only mems.


----------



## hwestberry (Jan 13, 2016)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## hwestberry (Jan 14, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## hwestberry (Jan 21, 2016)

Have replied to everyone with a pm. Call me if you want more info.


----------



## hwestberry (Feb 2, 2016)

Added some Pictures. Two nice Gobblers!
Some one will be at the property Saturday 2/6.


----------



## hwestberry (Feb 8, 2016)

All PMs answered.


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Feb 9, 2016)

How many total turkey hunters?


----------



## hwestberry (Feb 9, 2016)

Cutem all Jack sent you a PM
Thanks


----------



## hwestberry (Feb 16, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## hwestberry (Feb 22, 2016)

Added 2 new pics. 
12vman tried to answer your private message but it says your not setup to receive private messages.
Thanks. Date is wrong on these 2 pics. It should be jan 2016.
HW


----------



## 12vman (Feb 23, 2016)

*Turkey hunting*

I live in Augusta and am looking for another place to turkey hunt.  How many folks hunt the lease for turkey?
TK Poore csraperio@aol.com


----------



## hwestberry (Feb 23, 2016)

TK sent you a email thanks


----------



## WhitetailFreak88 (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm interested in knowing more info.  How many guys total?


----------



## hwestberry (Feb 23, 2016)

WhitetailFreak88 sent you a pm. thanks


----------



## gobble4me (Mar 31, 2016)

Is this still available?


----------



## hwestberry (Apr 1, 2016)

No. we filled one spot and that's all were are going to do this year. If you are serious about it then check back with me next February or so. Thanks.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Apr 1, 2016)

*$100 a week to turkey hunt*

is a little steep for my blood

s&r


----------

